# je-co texture sprayer info



## D Wilkins (May 4, 2011)

I have a je-co texture sprayer I acquired a few months ago and I have no idea what it is worth or where I need to list it for sale. It's a trailer mounted unit with a Kohler engine. I had the carb cleaned and the battery replaced on the motor and it cranks and runs great. I replaced the material pump assembly and replaced the 150 ft of fire hose, the tip assembly and have new tips for it. Can anyone send me in the right direction as to where I need to list it or a guesstimate on the value.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## D Wilkins (May 4, 2011)

Thanks,
It's got a 25 hp command pro Kohler engine and a Quincy QT-7.5 two stage compressor. I will check ebay and see what I can find.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

D Wilkins said:


> Thanks,
> It's got a 25 hp command pro Kohler engine and a Quincy QT-7.5 two stage compressor. I will check ebay and see what I can find.


 
If you place an ad, you may want to include the following link or the graphic below about your compressor. It looks like a good system and will better explain what you have to others....:thumbsup: 

http://www.quincycompressor.com/QT-cutaway-lrg.jpg


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you work for Je-Co?


----------

